# 3 pt hitch for the 318



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

Looking for a good 3 pt hitch.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Mick,

Ebay has a Ruegg Mfg. 3 point hitch for sale. See attached link. Ruegg has a good reputation. There are several other manufacturers of 3 pt hitches. Search the internet. 


3 point hitch fit 318,322,330,332,420 430 John Deere CAT 0 Tractor Ruegg MFG | eBay


----------



## Andrew 110 (Feb 20, 2020)

I had a Ruegg cat 1 on a 425 AWS and I liked it a lot!!!! I'd definitely get a Ruegg! get cat 1 of you can find one for a 318.


----------

